# Abn-spanish version



## TCarrasco (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi All, 

Does anyone know where I can find a spanish version of the ABN? I found it on the CMS Website but when I open the page, the document is not available.


Thank you!


----------



## cmcgarry (Jun 17, 2010)

I just went to this page, http://www.cms.gov/BNI/02_ABN.asp and clicked on the first download, Revised ABN CMS-R-131 Form and Instructions.  When you open the zipped file, the Spanish version is the 2nd Word document from the left.  It opened for me, so good luck!


----------



## TCarrasco (Jun 17, 2010)

*abn-spanish version*

Hi Cindy,

I was able to open the file! Thank you so much for your help!


----------

